# Ditelo con una foto



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

L'angolo delle foto che ci colpiscono di più :sonar:, o che ci rappresentano particolarmente, che vogliamo condividere qui.
Comincio io: 

"Libera Uscita" - foto scattata l'anno scorso nella Riviera delle Palme
(vi lascio il link)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marzetti/5014274430/in/pool-1030379@N21/


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> L'angolo delle foto che ci colpiscono di più :sonar:, o che ci rappresentano particolarmente, che vogliamo condividere qui.
> Comincio io:
> 
> "Libera Uscita" - foto scattata l'anno scorso nella Riviera delle Palme
> ...


Ci prendi per il culo? Eh?
Cosa sono quelle 4 pinguine?
Mi hai fatto venire un infarto...
Mi è andata per traverso la giornata...
E tu saresti una di quelle 4?
Vuoi farmi incazzare?


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci prendi per il culo? Eh?
> Cosa sono quelle 4 pinguine?
> Mi hai fatto venire un infarto...
> Mi è andata per traverso la giornata...
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come hai fatto a indovinare? Ma non saprai mai chi delle 4 :linguaccia:


----------



## aristocat (3 Dicembre 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sambfotocineclub/4720523362/in/pool-1030379@N21/


----------



## La Bannata (3 Dicembre 2011)

*FOTO Indimenticabili*

http://siteground173.com/~paoletta/blog/sites/default/files/contents/Blogger/pao133F.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/thumb/d/d8/Tianasquare.jpg/300px-Tianasquare.jpg


Mari'


----------



## Micia (4 Dicembre 2011)

*ari*



aristocat ha detto:


> L'angolo delle foto che ci colpiscono di più :sonar:, o che ci rappresentano particolarmente, che vogliamo condividere qui.
> Comincio io:
> 
> "Libera Uscita" - foto scattata l'anno scorso nella Riviera delle Palme
> ...


ma lo sai che è proprio bella? complimenti.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

come faccio a postare una foto che ho in una cartella del pc ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> come faccio a postare una foto che ho in una cartella del pc ?


Vai in gestione allegati sotto all'editor di testo.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> come faccio a postare una foto che ho in una cartella del pc ?


eddai...posta!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vai in gestione allegati sotto all'editor di testo.


Nada non ci riesco.
 Ho la foto in "immagini" apro il tutto clicco ovunque anche col tasto destro, mi spuntano un casino di cose ma....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Nada non ci riesco.
> Ho la foto in "immagini" apro il tutto clicco ovunque anche col tasto destro, mi spuntano un casino di cose ma....











Sequenza


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Nada non ci riesco.
> Ho la foto in "immagini" apro il tutto* clicco ovunque anche col tasto destro*, mi spuntano un casino di cose ma....


:singleeye:
capperi, hai aperto pure una finestrella sul mio pc
fermati!


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Io io io


----------

